# Ammonium chloride amount?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

After reading the "Flushing Does" thread I have decided that I am definitely going to be adding to Summer's (my doe, who is underweight from a hookworm infestation anyway) concentrated feed (grain and pellets) as well as adding some really good alfalfa hay to her diet.
Problem is that my three goats (Summer: doe, Pan:young wether and Sprite: 9 month old buck) all eat together. Literally, they insist on eating from the same bucket (often three heads in it at once LOL!). And even if I were to try to separate them for feeding, Summer is too insecure to eat. She'll pick at grain for one bite then get concerned and worry that she's not with her boys. With hay I think separating her would be even more useless. It would not get eaten and Summer would just stress more.
So I am resigned to the fact that Pan and Sprite will be getting the other things that I suppliment Summer with to flush her.
So I'm concerned about my boys getting enough ammonium chloride. I just read the ingredients on my Manna-Pro Goat Mineral, and it lists ammonium chloride. But it doesn't say how much it has.
My goats are all very keen on their loose minerals, so I know they are getting some ammonium chloride. I just don't know if it's enough.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I assume you are wanting the doe bred?

I give my bucks oh about 1/8 teaspoon in his grain, but he gets his own bucket. I would try to tie them up and have them eat their own grain, that way you know how much they are all getting and you know they are getting the AC.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I agree..

You can tie them up close so they are still near each other


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I will get some ammionium chloride and try tying them. Frankly though, I doubt that Pan will eat al all while tied up. He's fine being tied up, but he seems to need the other goats' enthusiasm in order to eat more than a few mouthfuls.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe him and Sprite could eat together...


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

That could work!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Let me ask this question: Do you guys think that the Manna-Pro Goat Mineral loose mix (that my goats, especially my boys consume very regularly, probably daily, they get it and baking soda free-choice) is giving my boys an adequete amount of AC? Or do I need to buy AC specifically and add it to the feed?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The amount in the mineral will suffice as long as they are eating it.... I add 1 1/2lbs of ammonium chloride to 25 lbs loose mineral for my boys, never have added it to their feed. Too much AC can cause problems


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THanks Liz.
Pan actually went to his loose minerals before he started eating grain regularly. He's kept up the habit, so I feel good about that now.
Sprite, coming from a home where he was the one-goat-too-many, bottom of the totem pole, barely ate enough; well he also went wild over the free choice mineral (and with him the baking soda too) and he also takes minerals every day.
I will still stop by TSC and see if AC is sold in small enough amounts that I can afford.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im getting ready to start my boys on ac as well, I had a doe prolapse last year and and giving all the does a lot of cal. which the boys are most likely getting as well. When I went on vally vet is said that a table spoon to keep them from getting uc, I was just going to put it in a small about of grain and pull them to the side to make sure they eat it since my goats are not big on minerals. Since you are saying that they all have to eat together, I wonder if you could make up a drench and give it to them that way. Im sure that will be a pain in the butt to have to do that every day but just might work (????)


----------

